# BFT off the Kayak Stressless/Phlipper/Scaly Neck with pics



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Short report as we were just out to make some bottom time and didn't really pack to go "Fishing" we each had a rod and one trolling lure as we were going to look for bottom spots.

Phlipper was in the WS tarpon 14 and dragging a 6" diver when thunder struck and smoked about 150ydrs from the Stradic 5000. Fight was on for about 45mins and I assisted with the gaff to the head - THANKS to Scally Neck for bringing that and a stringer. Two trucks and three yaks - we didn't really figure to catch anything so we had no big cooler (well bigger then to keep a couple beers cold). Got him in an had some well earned sashimi yesterday and some steaks today.









































A great day on the Gulf and unexpected prize.

OutThere,
Stressless


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That would be an awesome unexpected surprise. Where in the gulf was this?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome! I saw some black fins close to shore about this time last year.... I've been waiting for someone to catch one from a yak. Good job!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Where you the one over by Navarre? Damn nice BFT


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome - great catch. Great improvising - make do with what you have. They are definitely here. That's a large one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish. You know conditions are great when tuna are in yak range


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

awesome


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice catch! It's always nice when you have to say you need a bigger cooler.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Heck yea man, great job!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great catch. Nice photos.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

... in a bit under two weeks gents... it'll be on again.

:shifty:
Stressless


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I sure hope so but so far the water is colder and dirtier then it was this time last year.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> I sure hope so but so far the water is colder and dirtier then it was this time last year.


Last winter really was an exception weather-wise, but you never know. A nice warm spell coupled with a loop of warm, clean water from the south could change things quickly.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats and way to go!


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Stressless said:


> ... in a bit under two weeks gents... it'll be on again.
> 
> :shifty:
> Stressless


I hope your right! I got a late start last year and just got into the Kings/Spanish in the fall, don't matter though that was enough because when that first King made the drag scream I was sold! Would love to have a good long season and fish like some of these guys on here do:notworthy:


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

vickroid said:


> I hope your right! I got a late start last year and just got into the Kings/Spanish in the fall, don't matter though that was enough because when that first King made the drag scream I was sold! Would love to have a good long season and fish like some of these guys on here do:notworthy:


Same here. I got really lucky with a sail and a BFT, both in the beginning of Oct of last year.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

im sad to say that this happend march 18th last year and its the 6th and still winter weather


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

dang im really home sick now..... 
when they show up post some detailed reports for me fellas.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Once again, great job stress, beautiful tuna!


----------

